
The Path of No-Seeking - mathgenius
https://sites.google.com/site/intimatemeanderings/the-path-of-no-seeking
======
blendo
“Alan Watts similarly in the late 50's experienced LSD; when asked about LSD,
Alan said: "When you've got the message, hang up the phone."

